
Microchip and OnSemi (On Semiconductor) want to buy Atmel - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/microchip-and-onsemi-semiconductor-want-buy-atmel
======
ionela
Microchip and OnSemi (On Semiconductor) propose to acquire Atmel. This is not
a good news for the electronics designers or for the electronics operators,
creating big discussions on related blog and forums. Let's analyze the facts!

